# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  ¿Cómo practicais el pick pocket?

## magojuanky

Hace poco ha llegado a mis manos un libro de pickpocket y me ha enamorao, pero tengo un problema y como se que aquí hay gente que lo practica me gustaria que me dierais algun consejillo...¿Como practicais? ¿teneis un maniquí? ¿o simplemente vestis a vuestros amigos y les mandais que esten quietos mientras les robas la corbata? 

Gracias por vuestra ayuda

----------


## mariio

yo solo lo hice con amigos pero sin hacer nada serio sino de risas y eso,suelo ver a paco aparicio todas las semanas(no sé si le conoces)
si eres de madrid te recomiendo que le veas,bueno el practica con un maniqui y con amigos de vez en cuando
un saludo

----------


## Shinoda

Puedes irte a a las calles de tu ciudad a robar carteras, si te sale mal acabas en la cárcel, pero si sale bien...  :P  :P  :P

----------


## Ella

pues...yo conozco una rutina con bolas de esponja en la que se roba un reloj...pero, a que ya casi nadie usa reloj con correa :Confused: ? :roll:

----------


## Goreneko

Ella, a mí me pasa igual, me paso la rutina entera buscando alguien con reloj de pulsera para hacer el maldito juego, pero nadie tiene!!  :evil:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Yo sí  :roll: 

¿Puedo hacer de compinche?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  ¨Y ya que está el tema ¿Cómo practicais este en concreto (el del reloj)?

----------


## magojuanky

Reloj con correa supongo que tambien valgan los digitales no?? Que ademas tiene correa de plastico y es mas facil quitarle. Yo para entrenar el robo del reloj simplemente me le quito a mi mismo y practico hasta conseguir un nuevo tiempo record jeje. Pero mi duda empieza cuando quiero practicar el robo de un pañuelo, de las gafas, de la corbata que no se como hacerlo.

----------


## Ella

> Reloj con correa supongo que tambien valgan los digitales no??.


supongo..pero como no estes en un colegio, hoy en dia la gente adulta no usa esos relojes   :Lol:  , y si lo lleva un niño es mas facil verlo con uno de velcro
ultlimamente los relojes que se venden no son de correa, los swatchs para jovenes tampoco   :Wink:

----------


## Kal-El

Creo que el secreto esta en practicarlos directamente.

Primero leer muy, muy bien y despues ponerlo en practica con gente (de nuestro entorno intimo) que no sepa que estamos haciendo.

De esa manera podremos saber si lo hacemos bien o no. Dado que si pedimos ayuda a alguien para la practica, se sobreentiende que ya esta sabiendo que le vamos a hacer y su atenciòn se centrara en lo que le vamos a sacar.

No lo utilizo en los actos. Conozco gente que tuvo una mala experiencia, entonces lo reservo para un circulo intimo.

----------


## MagoJaume

Para el robo del reloj lo mejor si lo quieres hacer an una actuación es que desde un primer momento veas quien puede tener el reloj con correa "accesible". Es cierto que cada vez somos menos los que usamos correas de reloj de plastico o cuero y cada vez son más las de metal, aunque siempre hay alguien.
Para ensayarlo puedes probar a colocarlo en el "rollo" de papel albal o similares para ensayar los movimientos y luegho empezar a hacerlo con alguien de confianza.
SLDS

----------


## Surprise

Yo para practicar el robo del reloj practico conmigo misma. Eso sí, resulta difícil si lo estás realizando bien, sin que el otro se percate, porque tu atención se fija en lo que estás haciendo. Sin embargo, tras un tiempo mejorando ya se puede llevar a cabo en personas ajenas, primero d ela familia, que no creo que te denuncien por estar jugando con su reloj (siempre puedes decir que es curioso, excusas ahí no van a faltar :P), y más tarde aún con amigos y desconocidos. Mejor es así que con el maniquí, porque el maniqui está bien para teoría, porque no se mueve ni siente, pero en la practica es algo más complicado...

Y para carteras, mucha maña y rapidez con tus primos o hermanos, y si se pone alguien a pedirte un truco, ambién con él. Pero siempre con otro truco de reserva, no vaya a ser que se percate...

----------


## quiquem

aqui en argentina por suerte se encuentran muchos asi que hay lugar donde practicar....yo empece con mis familiarias y con mis amigos con los que tengo confianza y se que no se van a ofender y ellos se rien y se sorprender.
ojo con los relojes con pulsera de correa pero de goma son dificiles mas si estan muy ajustados el abrazo, tienen una traba que hace dificil sacarlo
yo uso el metodo que esplica James Coats con dos cartas y me funciona  bien con las correas de cuero. tambien pueden funcionar las bolas de esponjas o las monedas y todo aquello que te ayude con la missdirection.

----------


## wydx

Podeis recomendar algun libro en español?

----------


## Surprise

La editorial Paginas tiene uno que se titula: _"El arte de robar: Pick Pocket"_, de Jim Ravel.

----------


## magosiul@hotmail.com

antes que todo presentarme ,:
Soy el Mago siul y vengo de Perú , practico el pick pocket en dos formas:para shows, y street pick pocket , aca te mando los metodos que primero use para aprender.


bueno , actualmente yo hago pick pocket a gente con saco en reuniones especificamente de ese tipo de magia,(a lo bob arno, claro que no tan bueno :twisted: ,relojes de todo tipo, corbata ,correa , tirantes,lentes, y mas ) y lo mas facil y bueno para practicarlo me han sido estos dos metodos: 
Para el pick pocket de reloj : coger un cucharon y ponerle medias alrededor hasta formar el ancho de una muñeca, lo atas con ligas, y practicas con el reloj de correa.
Para pick pocket de terno: usas una silla a la cual le pones campanas en la parte los dos extremos , y encima el saco , cargas los bolsillos con cualquier cosa, y trata de sacarlos usando los metodos que sepas , pero si suenan  las campanas sera que el espectador ha sentido -->PERDISTE!! , y vuelves a intentar, hasta perfeccionarlo .


metodo actual:

La mejor forma de practicar pick pocket es con una persona real, yo tengo un ayudante que me ayuda a practicar, pero claro que tambien se puede cambiar por un maniqui , pero no es muy recomendable ya que en el pickpocket , lo que importa no es lo que demores en sacar el reloj o la corbata o lo que sea, lo importante es la missdirection. 

Magisiulisticos Saludos

----------


## pedro aragonés

mi respuesta es algo anecdotica pero ahí va!
Hace años tube la suerte de conocer a Boris Borra (el mejor pick de todos los tiempos) y después de verlo dia tras dia en su show de la desaparecidisima sala Scala de Barcelona (anda que no hace lustros) un dia hablando con él le pregunté que donde había aprendidon a robar con tanto estilo, el me contesto que amasaba una fortuna y vivia en un castillo, con todo lo que ganó en la segunda guerra mundial robando documentaciones en los trenes para mas tarde venderlas y cambiarles la foto por la de otro individuo.
Osea, era ladrón de verdad, con esto no pretendo animar a nadie al carterismo, ja ja ja, pero quede claro que la necesidad creo al artista.
Un abrazo.......Pedro Aragonés

----------

